# lire fichier avi sur apple tv



## patrick.hemar (22 Mars 2009)

coucou
comment convertir les fichier avi pour les placer dans itunes avant transfert vers apple tv???
merci


----------



## nemo77 (22 Mars 2009)

un peu de lecture,

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1532?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## patrick.hemar (22 Mars 2009)

merci mais ce lien bloque, cela vient du serveur de mac ou de mon ordi??


----------



## nemo77 (22 Mars 2009)

le lien fonctionne sous mon ordi,

"Si vous pouvez lire un film dans iTunes mais que vous ne pouvez pas le synchroniser ou le diffuser sur votre Apple TV, sélectionnez le film et choisissez Avancé > Convertir la sélection pour lApple TV. Cela va créer, dans votre bibliothèque iTunes, une nouvelle copie de la vidéo qui sera compatible avec lApple TV.

Notez que les fichiers créés en utilisant loption « Convertir la sélection pour lApple TV » dans iTunes ne sont pas toujours compatibles avec liPod ou liPhone. Si vous voulez créer un fichier compatible avec des iPod et iPhone pouvant lire des vidéos ou avec lApple TV, choisissez loption dexportation « Convertir la sélection pour liPod/iPhone »."


----------



## Vaouchy (21 Octobre 2010)

patrick.hemar a dit:


> coucou
> comment convertir les fichier avi pour les placer dans itunes avant transfert vers apple tv???
> merci



Utilise Handbrake (gratuit)
Tu lui donnes la source puis via menu toggle preset clique sur AppleTV puis start!!!


----------



## Viclanel (30 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour Vaouchy

Je n'ai pas Toggle presets sur ma verxsion d'Handbrake Version 0.9.4 x86_64 (2009112300) et il me dit que c'est la plus récente.
Peux tu m'expliquer comment tu fais stp?
Merci et bonne journée


----------



## jpmiss (30 Octobre 2010)

Dans la barre latérale des préréglages, sélectionne AppleTV


----------



## Viclanel (30 Octobre 2010)

OK vu, merci beaucoup.
Et pourtant je viens de changer de lunettes 

Bon week-end de Toussaint


----------



## Odissine (6 Janvier 2012)

J'ai malheureusement fait tout ça ... mais heu ... mes vidéos ne prennent pas la totalité de mon ecran... seuelment 2/3 
Je voudrais pouvoir visionner ma vidéo en plein ecran mwa  (en format .avi via ma PS3 ca marche nickel, mais après encodage via ce logiciel ... pouf le film est réduit d'1/3 sur Apple TV  ...


----------



## George78 (15 Janvier 2012)

... ah ben c'est que tu n'as pas respecté la réso d'origine de ton film, faut toujours le faire.. tu prends ton original, tu l'ouvres et tu vérifies tes pixels, par exemple disons qu'on ouvre avec VLC et que tu as 624x366 pixels dans les infos media, eh ben tu dois absolument rentrer ces chiffres dans ton format video de destination sinon ta conversion va opter pour le format par défault de l'Apple TV, c'est á dire 640x480, ou 1280x720 si tu as encodé en H264. D'oú une image tordue..


----------

